# Best inexpensive machine for embroidering jerseys



## Jules67 (Aug 19, 2009)

I am new to embroidery, mainly do heat transfers but have opportunity to do sports uniforms with embroidered team logos, name and numbers. Need any advice on inexpensive machine that can do this plus hats. Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

"Inexpensive" machines capable of doing what you need start at $5K and go up from there. Look at the Brother PR series.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

OK...I'm not saying that jerseys, and caps can't be done on a smaller, inexpensive machine, but in my humble opinion it's going to be harder for an inexperienced embroiderer.

Caps have a learning curve....even on the bigger machines that have more refined cap hoops.

And if the jerseys are split front -- which is to say they button, and you'll be matching the two sides...there's another learning curve.

Additionally, the software you use, and how the designs are digitized are as important as the machine when you're doing split fronts, and appliques.

I'm not trying to discourage you....I'm just saying if you don't have any embroidery experience, it may be very frustrating (and ultimately expensive) for you to start with these items.

You might consider subbing this out to a contract embroiderer. I don't know what area you're in, but I'd be willing to bet that there are independent embroiderers near you who you can develop a relationship with. That will give you time to figure out what you really want in a machine.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Inexpensive doesn't exist in embroidery. You can get set up with the pr600 series for around 8-10 grand. Most of us invest around 20 grand to get started. You need machine, software, stabilizers, thread, hoopmaster for consistent placement on shirts, etc. And the learning curve isn't overnight.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't mean to sound discouraging but compared to heat transfers, embroidery is very expensive to get into and the learning curve is steep. 

You will need a good machine, good software, training and plenty of experience before you will be able to produce quality stitchouts [especially for the kind of items you want to embroider] .... and none of this is cheap.

As someone has already mentioned, you are likely better off lining yourself up with a local contract embroiderer ..... and down the road if you still have an interest in doing your own embroidery, you will then at least have a better idea of what it takes to create quality embroidery and the kind of money it takes.


Good luck

Bob


----------



## Jules67 (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks everyone, I do have a few embroiderers in town that I can use until I can learn the process.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

If I were you, I'd get a cheap machine like the Brother's PR 620. I'd also get the software that's made by brother and learn all you can about it and the machine. Make sure that the place you get it from can repair it and see if they have training on how the machine and software works. Hats are not that hard to learn. It just takes practice like anything else you have learned and got good at.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Even if you plan on getting into embroidery, it would be good to sub it and get a good relation with successfull locals. You can visit, see how it works. You can sell jobs that you would normally sell and see how the pricing and process works. Much better than going cold turkey with no experience.

Ian


----------



## gak1970 (Nov 4, 2008)

I use a Babylock EMP6. It was less than 7K and has a hat attachment you can get. I started a hobbyist and it has grown to a small business. You can't do huge runs but for team apparel it might be right for you. Just my two cents.


----------

